# ayp yardpro gk18 garden tractor



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

I have an ayp yard pro gtk18 garden tractor and I wonder where I could get parts. It has an 18 hp kohler opposed twin and it is identical to the roper gtk 18 in every way except the decals . I have been told that most parts from the sears/craftsman gt6000 will fit mine , but not sure . Anybody have any suggestion ? Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me. gismo


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum gismo! What specifically are you looking for? The motor should be fairly easy.


----------



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi: Basically I would like to have a spare front axle complete with wheel spindles.


----------

